# Do People Really Need a Watermelon Knife?



## mr drinky (May 11, 2011)

So I saw that kuhn rikon offers a watermelon knife. 







At first I did the what-the-F shake of the head, but then I also noticed aframestokyo sells a Japanese watermelon knife. Doh.

watermelon knife

The latter knife is $100 and at least could be used on other large veggies, but I would have to eat a boatload of watermelon before a bought a dedicated melon knife. 

Does anyone have this knife?

k.


----------



## apicius9 (May 11, 2011)

Yep.

Did I ever use it? Aeh - no. It's to large to be kept around the knife block and by the time I get it out of the closet, I have cut up things with a slicer or a gyuto... But it sure looks nice 

Stefan


----------



## Rottman (May 11, 2011)

All knifenuts have thought about buyin' a Japanese watermelon knife, no?
I don't have one yet but I have a 370 suji if I wanna go big.


----------



## mr drinky (May 11, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Did I ever use it? Aeh - no. It's to large to be kept around the knife block and by the time I get it out of the closet, I have cut up things with a slicer or a gyuto... But it sure looks nice
> 
> Stefan



Ok, now I got to ask. What type of handle did you put on it?

k.


----------



## apicius9 (May 11, 2011)

You know how sometimes the shoemaker has the worst shoes...? :wink: I have rehandled many of my knives (or better: I had Dave do the dirty work :razz: ) but several of them have handles with small issues - too nice to throw them out but not good enough to ask for money for them. There are still at least half a dozen wa-handled knives that I haven't rehandled yet, including the melon knife. Maybe some day...

Stefan


----------



## festally (May 11, 2011)

I&#8217;ve never crossed paths with a watermelon that I couldn&#8217;t handle with a chef&#8217;s knife. However, a friend of mine grows pumkins and winter melons (some weigh more than 75 lbs) could use a longer version of something like that. He's cutting them with a machete.


----------



## Tristan (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. I really needed to know that there exists another knife that cuts something that I already cut with a different knife because I never knew a specific knife exists.

No no, don't need to explain yourself. I'm sure you meant no harm. 

Not here in a forum where everyone is more or less like a recovering alcoholic discussing the latest batch of wines being produced. Thank god it isn't pretty, otherwise I would have even more trouble resisting the urge to buy it.


----------



## Cnimativ (May 12, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Thanks. I really needed to know that there exists another knife that cuts something that I already cut with a different knife because I never knew a specific knife exists.
> 
> No no, don't need to explain yourself. I'm sure you meant no harm.
> 
> Not here in a forum where everyone is more or less like a recovering alcoholic discussing the latest batch of wines being produced. Thank god it isn't pretty, otherwise I would have even more trouble resisting the urge to buy it.


 
Pretty common in Southeast asia to whack fruits with this.


----------



## MadMel (May 12, 2011)

Erm I usually use a serrated knife haha. I actually wouldn't mind having a dedicated large fruit knife.. especially for watermelons and pineapples.. I just hate cutting up pineapples with anything other then a cheap serrated blade.


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2011)

Here is my watermelon knife! Blade is 14 inches long! (355mm)


----------



## tk59 (May 12, 2011)

I use a 270 mm TKC gyuto for watermelons. It just barely makes it all the way through most watermelons but they are so easy to cut, I don't feel I need a longer knife.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2011)

An old timer sells melons on the side of the road near me, he uses a piece of wire wrapped on two dowels to cut them up.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 12, 2011)

Everyone need a Suikakiri, you need that to play Suikawari  Its just as important as a Kanisaki Deba, when having a crab party!

You really need one


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 12, 2011)

That red watermelon knife is a gimmick.
But the Japanese one, IIRC, is for grocers and vendors. They have to top and tail the produce before putting it on the rack, and a real polished push cutting edge on a thin, long blade makes life a lot easier, and prevents oxidation and splitting.


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2011)

Ya, that "knife" is really more of a saw!


----------



## mr drinky (May 17, 2011)

Ok, so I stumbled upon a $35 watermelon knife. At that price how could you not have one.

watermelon knife

k.


----------



## Potato42 (May 17, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> You know how sometimes the shoemaker has the worst shoes...? :wink: I have rehandled many of my knives (or better: I had Dave do the dirty work :razz: ) but several of them have handles with small issues - too nice to throw them out but not good enough to ask for money for them. There are still at least half a dozen wa-handled knives that I haven't rehandled yet, including the melon knife. Maybe some day...
> 
> Stefan



Lol our tastes are so similar you always tell me you were thinking about keeping it... I bet I have a couple handles of yours you might even buy back


----------



## Potato42 (May 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, so I stumbled upon a $35 watermelon knife. At that price how could you not have one.
> 
> watermelon knife
> 
> k.


 
Because it's stainless?uke:


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 17, 2011)

+1.

You could make that knife from a $15 saw, but why would you? Old Hickory, anyone?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 17, 2011)

Because when customers are in your watermelon store they would like to see clean knives. Carbon as we all know rusts or gets colored by patina. If customers think you cut the melons with a dirty knife, they´ll never come back. 

Im jumping this deal when my funds are back up


----------



## SpikeC (May 17, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> +1.
> 
> You could make that knife from a $15 saw, but why would you? Old Hickory, anyone?


 
Or with a lawn mower blade!


----------



## apicius9 (May 17, 2011)

These guys here don't need a watermelon knife

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/17/exploding-watermelons-chinese-farming

Stefan


----------



## Rottman (May 17, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> These guys here don't need a watermelon knife



They rather need shields and earplugs.


----------



## kalaeb (May 18, 2011)

Yes, you really need a watermelon knife, but no need to pay that amount for it. Old Hickory makes one for $10.00 and I guarantee it is a heck of alot better than that one. :robot:

http://www.knivesplus.com/old-hickory-knife-qn-8828.html


----------



## bishamon (May 18, 2011)

It can also double as a really big nakiri.


----------



## mr drinky (May 20, 2011)

I guess one could use this 31" machete for a watermelon knife. It is certainly big enough. $65 on etsy.

machete






k.


----------



## MadMel (May 20, 2011)

I think you'd probably get arrested if you bring that around in Singapore.


----------



## swarfrat (May 21, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Did I ever use it? Aeh - no. It's to large to be kept around the knife block and by the time I get it out of the closet, I have cut up things with a slicer or a gyuto... But it sure looks nice
> 
> Stefan



That just means you need a bigger block! :razz:


----------



## Seb (May 21, 2011)

MadMel said:


> I think you'd probably get arrested if you bring that around in Singapore.


 
In Sydney or Melbourne, that'd get you Tased or shot on the spot!


----------



## rockbox (May 21, 2011)

Seb said:


> In Sydney or Melbourne, that'd get you Tased or shot on the spot!


 
Crocodile Dundee would not approve

http://startthinkingright.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/***-emp-thats-a-knife.jpg?w=450&h=258


----------



## Seb (May 21, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Crocodile Dundee would not approve
> 
> http://startthinkingright.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/***-emp-thats-a-knife.jpg?w=450&h=258


 
Blast from the past!


----------



## spinblue (May 21, 2011)

a different tact on dismantling a melon.

[video=youtube;tbKayY6eD9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbKayY6eD9k[/video]


----------



## Potato42 (May 21, 2011)

spinblue said:


> a different tact on dismantling a melon.


 
I was waiting for this...


----------



## mr drinky (May 21, 2011)

I kind of thought a Gallagher reference was come too. With that said, I have seen that watermelon knife all over the place. I think it was in a recent issue of Rachel Ray (no surprise there) and I also think W-S is carrying it now. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2011)

You could go this route....


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 13, 2011)

who would volunteer to *hold it*! Darwin award winner? I nominate everyone in that picture for immediate castration.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice, the redneck suji.

Btw, the girl in this video needs a watermelon knife.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCYSJfdPdN0&feature=player_embedded#at=81

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice cutting board!


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, new contender if I were to get a watermelon knife. The 14-inch CCK watermelon knife.

CCK watermelon knife


----------



## Rottman (Jun 20, 2011)

The mother of watermelon knives. The only one I knew before you posted that ugly red/green monster that started this whole mess...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, new contender if I were to get a watermelon knife. The 14-inch CCK watermelon knife.
> 
> CCK watermelon knife


 

That looks as good a choice as any.


----------

